# Portable router table



## mialorena08 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am new to routing and I recently purchased a Bosch 2.25 HP Combination Plunge & Fixed-Base Router Pack (1617EVSPK ).
I am looking for a decent, not to expensive portable router table, since I do not have much space where I live, I have been cheking these tables:

1. Freud RTP1000 
2. Kreg PRS2000 Precision Benchtop Router Table
3. Wolfcraft 6113 Router Table
4. BOSCH RA1181 Benchtop Router Table
5. Craftsman2648

I will appreciate any advice to help me choose something good at a reasonable price.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Australia's routing specialist Template Tom, a member of this forum designed and made several truly portable router tables which folded into quite a small size which he not only used in his school of routing, but transported around our large country to the various wood shows where he demonstrated unique methods of routing. As I remember, they did not have routers in them but that would be no problem to rectify. I'm sure if you sent him a private message via the forum or contacted him by email he would share the details with you, I do recall seeing drawings of the benches some time ago.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mialorena08

The best is always the one you make 

Below you will see just some you can make quick and easy...
The one that's hooks on the work bench maybe just what you want..


==========



mialorena08 said:


> I am new to routing and I recently purchased a Bosch 2.25 HP Combination Plunge & Fixed-Base Router Pack (1617EVSPK ).
> I am looking for a decent, not to expensive portable router table, since I do not have much space where I live, I have been cheking these tables:
> 
> 1. Freud RTP1000
> ...


----------



## mialorena08 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Bobj3 these look good,


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are several good portable table plans available from ShopNotes. You can view them at: www.shopnotes.com
If you want to see one of the best designs check out the Router Workshop table from Oak Park by clicking on the recommended stores tab at the top right of your screen. You can also view the table by searching my postings. This table is the happy home of one of my 1617's.


----------



## washington678 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. That is very useful.


ht tp://pret-auto.org


----------



## Tulsagolf (Sep 4, 2009)

*Kreg Benchtop*

The Kreg benchtop is a really good table. I have a JessEm FX lift with a PC 890 router. Get the plate leveled and start routing. The only problem is if you buy the Kreg stops, they can't slide past the tall knobs on the fence. I replace them with short ones and use small brass knobs to secure the fence on the back.. Sent a email to Kreg about this but haven't heard back. I would think they would have forseen this problem since they sell 3 stops that can be used with this table. However, the table is one I would recommend, at least with my limited woodworking experience. A little more expensive, but works great.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Think about building your own, you will learn a lot and have the satisfaction of having done it.




mialorena08 said:


> I am new to routing and I recently purchased a Bosch 2.25 HP Combination Plunge & Fixed-Base Router Pack (1617EVSPK ).
> I am looking for a decent, not to expensive portable router table, since I do not have much space where I live, I have been cheking these tables:
> 
> 1. Freud RTP1000
> ...


----------



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

*Rock Solid Router Table*

I think one of the most important aspect of a good router table is that it is solid and does not vibrate. Vibration causes lousy router cuts. The cheap aluminum router tables are horrible because they vibrate too much. Buy one and you will likely be selling it on Craigslist within a few months. Make your own router table, make it thick, make it dense (MDF), and make it large (like a JessEM).....


----------



## Takeprogress1953 (Dec 26, 2010)

*plans and tools*



bobj3 said:


> Hi mialorena08
> 
> The best is always the one you make
> 
> ...


Your info is verry help full

Thanks


----------

